#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Bangkok Motor Show Pretties

## BKKBoet

*PRETTY straightforward*

*Skin fans give a big thumbs down to International motor show and its theme of 'clean and green'*




 							                              							 Some Bangkok International Motor Show patrons are yelling foul this year: where are all the scantily clad promotion girls?
 But some exhibitors say the sex was taking over the show. Plus, gorgeous girls in revealing kit don't match the image they're seeking in 2008: "clean and green". This year the eye candy is still a big part of the show, but it's less "exposed".
 Honda Auto sales-promotion manager Chanitnart Kasivate tells Sunday Xpress that the launch of the new Jazz requires its "event girls" to parade in blue-and-white dresses, "to match the colour of the car. We chose natural tones and said no to 'sexy dresses'," he explains.
 "Our concept is earth tones with some gold to make our booth and girls look elegant, in line with the high-class concept of our Lexus models. Our girls need to look smart rather than sexy. Their look represents our image," Saatchi chief executive Oranat Asanasen tells this newspaper.
 But the girls' fans are upset, and in big numbers.
 "I miss the sexy dresses and posing. I'm not a dirty-minded person, but I believe sex is part of the show, part of its colour," protests Manaschai Saetong, 30, a shopkeeper.
 "Without event girls, I bet it's hard to get the huge crowds to come to the event. Sure, the real hard-core car fans will come, but I don't think they'll get the colossal numbers of other years," he says.
 "To me, the girls are one of five main components of motor shows. Sure, they're dressed less sexy this year ... but they still look good," says Sitthidage Nanure, 28.
 "I've come to the motor show every year for five years, to see new motor technology and, for sure, the girls.
 "I know, some people may come to motor shows just to see the girls," says Panisara Sukkrasanti, 23, a Honda display girl. She's happy with her costume for this year's show. She explains the less-revealing number is a lot easier to get about in. "We can look good without looking cheap. Our job is to present the cars to the audience. This year's dress allows me to do that. Not like last year, when I was more worried about showing too much," she concludes.


 By Mayuree Sukyingcharoenwong


 SUNDAY XPRESS



Never been to it myself but heard a lot about the 'models' on display..

PS: This is NOT a post to solicit gratuitous pictures of scantly clad women draped over cars..

----------


## Mid

bring on last -yrs pic's then  :Smile:

----------


## Bluecat

Bigger ones if possible... :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> This is NOT a post to solicit gratuitous pictures of scantly clad women draped over cars..


Of course not.












(Back in a minute)

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Bluecat

I usually do not like when Thai girls change the color of their hairs to brown, blond, whatever.
I like them with black hairs.
But well, this thread made me change my mind... :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Bluecat

Jeez Thetyim, you really like cars... :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## kingwilly

^^ you mean that there are _cars_ in those pics?

Where?  :Confused:

----------


## Bluecat

We're talking motor shows here, KW.
Nobody goes to motor shows for seeing girls.
Only for cars.
But does not mean you can't appreciate the surroundings... :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Thetyim



----------


## Thetyim

> Jeez Thetyim, you really like cars...


Well let me see
There is the Nissan Fairlady, the Ford Escort, Dodge Ram, Ford Probe and Volugrafo Bimbo

----------


## sunsetter

nice thread thetyim, so many girls and not many cars, nice

----------


## Thetyim

OK, name a car brand and I will post the models  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBoet

> nice thread thetyim, so many girls and not many cars, nice


Actually my thread (very proud - first one I have started!), but will be happy to cede  ownership to thetyim based on number and quality of posts!  :Smile: .

----------


## Thetyim

^
No, mate, you're name is at the top so it is your thread.
I'm just helping it along a bit   :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

I might have guessed Thetyim would be all over this thread like a bad rash.   :Very Happy:

----------


## benbaaa

About ^^^^

Hillman Imp.

----------


## Thetyim

> I might have guessed Thetyim would be all over this thread like a bad rash.


 :rofl:   :rofl: 

Just tell me if you want me to stop

----------


## BKKBoet

This would be my idea of a Rolls Royce; pure class..

----------


## gusG

Vrrrm Vrrrrrm

----------


## Propagator

Couple more here but with cars included

----------


## terry57

Any chance of leaving the cars out all together and just concentrate on the lovelies.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I've shagged all of those girls, they all live in my apartment block just down the road from Impact.

----------


## terry57

^

Who's cock did you use Scamp.   :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

> I've shagged all of those girls, they all live in my apartment block just down the road from Impact


'I talk to the trees but they don't listen to me'

Lyrics, I Talk To The Trees Lyrics >>

----------


## Thetyim

> Any chance of leaving the cars out all together and just concentrate on the lovelies.


yep.  Let's concentrate on the VAG stand

----------


## gusG

> ^
> 
> Who's cock did you use Scamp.


Hey! Back off!!  Scampi don't need help, he is the COCK.

----------


## kingwilly

> Hillman Imp.


my first car was a black 1963 hillman imp!

----------


## zipcode

> 


Just like anime, but real!

----------


## zipcode

Is there a particular course that teaches fashion designers how to design such hideous outfits...

----------


## johnbkk

^ Agreed.  All of these outfits score negative points.

I like the quote from the bint prattling on about 'presenting' the cars, like shouting a spec sheet into a microphone is a vital and important function that needs to be performed.

----------


## DaveRobin

It's taken me 2 wanks to get through this thread. Some up-skirt shots please.

----------


## HarryHacker

Skinny arms do work for me.

----------


## zipcode

> It's taken me 2 wanks to get through this thread. Some up-skirt shots please.


one for the gals, one for the cars?  :Smile: 

hope you don't start wandering around parking lots....

----------


## jaiyenyen

Outstanding work Thetyim, thank you.
Can I carry your flashgun.

----------


## micksterbs

> 


Re Pic No. 1: My first thought was "Coo; big girl for Thailand." Then the penny dropped. Look at her armpit. Not that I'd kick her out on a dark night, you understand...
Great selection, Thetyim. Now where's the Kleenex...?

----------


## mrsquirrel

^
She is a tad rough


One on the far right must be DD's

----------


## racefan

Thai girls in tights is just not right!

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Most of ther girls are unnatractive as they are Thai style good looking and therefore all high so and pale and I can't br bothered.

A couple are certainly worth a tug but no more than 4 that I have seen.

----------


## Thetyim

Here you go

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Thai girls in tights is just not right!


I have to disagree. A nice young lady in a business suit and black stockings with hight heels always makes my daily commute more enjoyable.

----------


## EmperorTud

I recognise some of the girls from Motor Expo 2007.

----------


## blackgang

> Re Pic No. 1: My first thought was "Coo; big girl for Thailand." Then the penny dropped. Look at her armpit. Not that I'd kick her out on a dark night, you understand... Great selection, Thetyim. Now where's the Kleenex...?


What about the Adams apple tho??

----------


## JoGeAr

Excellent bumpers on this model....What make is it?? :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

^
It's a Ford Escort fitted with a Brabus body kit  :Smile:

----------


## simbalama

very good car as well as female model

----------


## noelbino

I just spent 2 days on this thread and did not see one chevy camero! What's going on???

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I just spent 2 days on this thread and did not see one chevy camero!


That'll be in the Bangkok Skip Show Pretties thread.

----------

